

Super Rich Tax Cheats Outed by Bank Clerk - fallentimes
http://www.abcnews.go.com/Blotter/story?id=5378080&page=1

======
fallentimes
I have very mixed emotions on this. The guy shouldn't have stolen the records
let alone sell them. The "super rich" obviously shouldn't have evaded taxes.
And the government shouldn't be wasting so much of the tax payers' dollars. If
effective tax rates were 20% instead of 40-60%, I wonder what impact that
would have on tax evasion.

~~~
icey
I think this falls under the category of "Two wrongs don't make a right".

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
But three rights make a left... _chirping_

------
patrickg-zill
Did the bank clerk pay taxes on the money that the various governments paid
him? Just asking ... supposedly he was paid upward of 5 million euros.

